# Valkyrie (film)



## LoneRider (Apr 23, 2009)

I just watched the movie Valkyrie on DVD today and I say it was one mindblowing film. I thought the plot was fairly well researched for historical accuracy and the suspense and dramatic elements were definitely well depicted.

I actually knew very little about the 20 July 1944 plot to kill Hitler until recently (and I've been something of an amateur World War II buff since boyhood) and was intrigued enough to buy a copy of the film.

I found Kenneth Branagh's performance as General Henning von Tresckow to be one of his better performances (still no equal to his performances in _Henry V_ and _Much Ado About Nothing_, however).

Any thoughts on this particular film?


----------



## jarrod (Apr 24, 2009)

haven't seen it yet, but i always watch anything that chris macquarrie is involved in (writer for 'usual suspects', writer/director for 'the way of the gun').  plus tom cruise is a great actor even if he's a wacko in his personal life.  i was surprised to see macquarrie team back up with brian singer for a ww2 thriller of all things.  looking forward to seeing it.

jf


----------



## zDom (Apr 24, 2009)

I liked it. 

And, of course, I LOVED the inclusion of WW II warbirds in the film.

Worth seeing. Might even add it to my DVD collection.


----------

